# Polenta Recipe!!!



## reese5957 (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to include Polenta in a dish or have any Polenta recipes??


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a simple recipe for delicious polenta! 

* Pan Fried Polenta with Fontina *

2 ripe medium tomatoes, diced
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 tube of prepared polenta, cut into 12 slices
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup Fontina cheese, shredded

In a small bowl, combine tomatoes, parsley, salt and pepper; set aside.
Heat olive oil in pan. Place polenta in pan over medium heat and cook until underside is golden. Turn slices over and top with cheese. 
Cook the polenta about 5 minutes longer or just until cheese melts. 
Transfer polenta slices to serving dish and top with tomato mixture.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 18, 2006)

There are two main ways you can use polenta in a meal:

a) as a soft, creamy polenta similar in use to mashed potato
b) as firmer slices of polenta that you can bake, grill or fry (as demonstrated in Grumblebee's given recipe)

Generally polenta is a side dish or accompaniment, but sometimes it can also certainly be the star of the show.


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2006)

*Pumpkin Polenta with Chorizo and Black Beans*

Pumpkin Polenta with Chorizo and Black Beans

1 tbsp evoo
1 lb Chorizo, casings removed, chopped
1 med onion, chopped
1 15oz can black beans, rinsed + drained
2 pimento or roasted peppers, chopped
3 cups chix stock
2 tbsp butter
1 14oz can pumpkin puree
1 cup cornmeal
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar
1 tsp dried thyme

Heat med non stick skillet to med-high. Add evoo and chorizo. Cook for a minuter or 2. Add onions and cook another 3 or 4 minutes. Add black beans and pimentos and cook another 1 or 2 minutes.

In large saucepan bring stock, butter, and thyme to boil then stir in pumpkin. Add cornmeal and stir until it comes together. Remove from heat and season with salt and add cheese. 

Serve sausage mix over top of polenta.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 18, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Polenta with Chorizo and Black Beans
> 
> 1 tbsp evoo
> 1 lb Chorizo, casings removed, chopped
> ...


I am in love with this recipe GB! It calls on so many different cuisines (Spanish, Italian, Southern, etc). If the sausage was left out (or perhaps even left in) and the thyme dropped I bet that it would also taste wonderful with sage. Pumpkin and sage being such a gorgeous flavour marriage


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some other variations on that pumpkin polenta...

Leave out the black beans and pimentos

Swap 1lb sweet italian sausage for the chorizo
Swap Pecorino for the cheddar

Add 1 large fennel bulb, sliced thin
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/4 tsp fresh grated nutmeg

and another variation for vegetarians...

omit chorizo and pimentos

swap cannellini beans for the black beans
vegi stock for chicken stock
Pecorino for cheddar

Add
2 chopped cloves of garlic
2 10oz boxes frozen chopped spinach, wrung dry
1/4 tsp fresh grated nutmeg


----------



## JMediger (Feb 18, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> ... Serve sausage mix over top of polenta.


 
GB, do you serve the polenta soft?  Have you done it firmed and sliced and if so, does it taste as good?

This (and your various varieties) look wonderful!


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2006)

I serve this one soft, but it would be great firm too. It never lasts long enough to firm up though


----------



## Haggis (Feb 18, 2006)

If your going pumpkin and sage then some pinenuts will definitely not go astray.


----------

